#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 獸裝裁縫室 >  > [其他] 眼睛會動~?!

## 狐狸

所以說....有些獸裝的眼睛的確有放機關..

眼睛一動~~每個角度看下來都會十分有感覺~~

真的是非常棒的獸裝呀...~~狐狸眼睛也好想動唷....


不知道那是怎麼用的呢?!?!


今天聽kofu說~那些眼睛會動的獸裝..都是由這家公司製作出來的~

http://www.onefurall.com/gallery/ind...=classic_small

----------


## 夜冥貓妖‧晏

是嗎？

我記得我之前看過一種日本的電視節目的冠軍王(已經很明顯了！！)
在日本那有做"特殊化妝"的化妝師，
畫出來的成品(人？獸？)
真的是超像的！！！！

我看第一名的真的是很驚訝，
彷彿腦袋上有神經斷掉的聲音"啪"！
好像喔.....

不過我想做出來消費支出的金額也會很貴吧......

在臉上打塑質黏土等他凝固，在半成品內灌入石膏，
再用塑質黏土在石膏模具上開始塑造動物的造型.....

風乾後再用壓克力顏料上色，貼在臉上當面具很符貼，
剩下的只要用化妝品掩蓋皮膚跟面具的接縫大致上算完成了，
再根據動物的特徵在做調整.....

狐狸葛格，你也去日本找那個特殊化妝造型師吧～
說不定已經離虛擬獸化慢進一大步喔～



嗶嗶...........!!!!!!資料不祥....阱供參考........XD

----------


## 狼王白牙

如果嘴型也會動就更完美啦  :小惡魔:  

不知道是眼睛怎麼動的, 是不是咕嚕咕嚕轉動

假如可以控制轉動的方向就很神了說

從上面的照片看起來好像眼球轉動的幅度並不大

----------


## Kofu

毆毆~狐狸我們沒注意到大網站的圖沒辦法直接連@_@""
MINE有面對面看過那樣子的毛毛裝他可能比較有實際的例子可以解釋~我從來沒有親眼看過啦^_^""

有一點蠻確定的是他們的眼睛是用角度跟光線來決定"看他們"的人的感覺(好複雜)比如說你頭在面對正前方,左邊跟右邊都各有一台像機在照你然而兩台像機照出來的眼睛都會是"面對正前方但是眼睛轉過來向著鏡頭"這樣子的畫面的~~還有據說這種眼睛不會因為看哪裏被擋到,就是連黑色跟白色的地方都看的出去的樣子


另外現在也是有研發(~~~沒錯獸人佈及所有地區跟職業~~)工程師做的電子尾巴跟電子耳~~只要在你的大尾巴裡面加裝了承軸骨,再把控制板藏在手掌心裡面,你就可以做出不同的尾巴動作像是甩尾~不動~尾巴夾在腿裡~~~耳朵的話可以做出立直直~  歐~~耳朵往兩邊倒的細動作出來喔~~~不過據說他們賣的電子骨一條好像要~~至少美金300= =||||||(300X34~35=.....至少10500左佑)

ONE FOR ALL STUDIO (狐狸給的連結)是目前我覺得做的最棒但是價錢也最貴的 整套裝賣到2000美金以上,裡面都有照他們以往給別人訂做的毛毛裝的照片,有興趣的話翻翻看說不定會被~~萌到??

----------


## ocarina2112

> 毆毆~狐狸我們沒注意到大網站的圖沒辦法直接連@_@""
> MINE有面對面看過那樣子的毛毛裝他可能比較有實際的例子可以解釋~我從來沒有親眼看過啦^_^""
> 
> 有一點蠻確定的是他們的眼睛是用角度跟光線來決定"看他們"的人的感覺(好複雜)比如說你頭在面對正前方,左邊跟右邊都各有一台像機在照你然而兩台像機照出來的眼睛都會是"面對正前方但是眼睛轉過來向著鏡頭"這樣子的畫面的~~還有據說這種眼睛不會因為看哪裏被擋到,就是連黑色跟白色的地方都看的出去的樣子


我看過這種眼睛，真的還蠻神奇的
不管自已從哪個方向看，還是其他人從別的地方看
都會覺得眼睛會轉動著在看著你

去看那時只有展示眼球
其實還蠻恐怖的說那樣XD

----------


## Wolfy

補充一張...



這樣真的是單純的視覺效果嗎? 有點神奇.

看起來真的不像是什麼都不用動就會產生的效果呢.
一定是內部或是外部可以控制的吧...

----------


## Graywolf

> 作者: Kofu
> 
> 有一點蠻確定的是他們的眼睛是用角度跟光線來決定"看他們"的人的感覺(好複雜)比如說你頭在面對正前方,左邊跟右邊都各有一台像機在照你然而兩台像機照出來的眼睛都會是"面對正前方但是眼睛轉過來向著鏡頭"這樣子的畫面的~~還有據說這種眼睛不會因為看哪裏被擋到,就是連黑色跟白色的地方都看的出去的樣子
> 
> 
> 我看過這種眼睛，真的還蠻神奇的
> 不管自已從哪個方向看，還是其他人從別的地方看
> 都會覺得眼睛會轉動著在看著你


經這樣一提還真的有可能

我當初也是一直想說可能是可移動式的
但這樣說起來我才想過當初在網路上看過那個恐龍的紙偶,它也是運用此原理去做的(應該有很多獸有看過吧?)
所以我覺得這個可能性極高

仔細看這隻狼的眼睛處,你可以看到他有很大的空間歐^^
運用角度的關係達到這效果蠻好玩的,有機會試試看吧XD"

----------


## Wolfy

> 作者: ocarina2112
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  作者: Kofu
> 
> ...


我想我了解了...
我一直用平面的觀點來看那個眼睛.
其實假如那個眼睛是"立體的"
那其實之前的觀念就要重新調整了.

我想那個眼睛其實是一個尖端向內的圓錐狀筒.
大概就是這麼回事吧~

----------


## MINE

字醜...抱歉傷到大家眼睛了""

----------


## Kofu

> 作者: Kofu
> 
> 毆毆~狐狸我們沒注意到大網站的圖沒辦法直接連@_@""
> MINE有面對面看過那樣子的毛毛裝他可能比較有實際的例子可以解釋~我從來沒有親眼看過啦^_^""
> 
> 有一點蠻確定的是他們的眼睛是用角度跟光線來決定"看他們"的人的感覺(好複雜)比如說你頭在面對正前方,左邊跟右邊都各有一台像機在照你然而兩台像機照出來的眼睛都會是"面對正前方但是眼睛轉過來向著鏡頭"這樣子的畫面的~~還有據說這種眼睛不會因為看哪裏被擋到,就是連黑色跟白色的地方都看的出去的樣子
> 
> 
> 我看過這種眼睛，真的還蠻神奇的
> ...


噗~庫羅你講的這個我也有看過耶~~超恐怖的說><"""
記得第一次看到的時候還是一個被機器戰警抓到的毒犯~腦袋被怪怪博士挖出來~還連著兩支咕嚕咕嚕的眼睛~那個博士阿就把他的腦袋養在金魚缸裡面所以那個博士走到哪邊那兩隻眼睛就咕嚕咕嚕看到哪邊><"""""""""超恐怖的~

所以我們現在看到的眼睛動動其實是做毛毛裝被犧牲掉的毒犯這樣XDDD

----------


## Kofu

大致上就像MINE講的那樣~

Kofu新交的朋友~丁~~丁滿~~(不是不是) 是TIMDURU~~他自己也有一套裝是那家做出來的~這隻TIMDURU可得找時間好好介紹他一下~~ㄎㄎ ㄎ

以下是他講的~~(我當時在上課沒辦法跟他聊到很細部的)
Timduru: As for the eyes, well they work by illusion. the glass part of the eye is slightly convex, your mind thinks the pupil is on it. While in fact the black of the eye is about 1-2 cm deep in the head under the outside glass part.  

If positionned well depending on the eye size and shape, you get the illusion that the pupil is following you.  

所以呢~之前跟MINE聊到的應該都沒有錯,MINE畫的那張圖差不多就是實際上眼睛的樣子,然後眼睛前面會再加一片類似水晶體的玻璃片,所以不管你走到哪裡那兩隻眼睛的瞳孔(約深兩公分的凹槽黑黑處)會因為水晶體的凸起聚焦而讓人有錯覺瞳孔一直都在看你這樣~~~~~

我有機會去毛毛同仁展的話一定要戳他眼睛= =||

咕咕~~滾回去讀書><""

----------


## ocarina2112

> 以下是他講的~~(我當時在上課沒辦法跟他聊到很細部的)
> Timduru: As for the eyes, well they work by illusion. the glass part of the eye is slightly convex, your mind thinks the pupil is on it. While in fact the black of the eye is about 1-2 cm deep in the head under the outside glass part.  
> 
> If positionned well depending on the eye size and shape, you get the illusion that the pupil is following you.  
> 
> 所以呢~


所以你上課是在偷用MSN上線沒有在專心上課厚....

----------


## Wolfy

MINE你這張圖實在是太棒了. 一看就完全懂了.
雖然我的理論是內凹的圓錐.
不過跟這個也差不多了呢. 這個圖解合理多了.
會看鏡頭真是王道阿...好上像喔~~~

----------


## 狐狸

太感謝MINE和KOFU了~

原來是這麼簡單的原理.......



話說回來...KOFU你所說的"水晶體的玻璃片"

是像眼鏡一樣...向中微凸的嗎??

----------


## 海豚

來吧 我有資料你們順便看一下吧^^搞不好對你們有幫助

----------


## 狐狸

WOW!!!

看到最後真的是大尖叫耶!!!!!

(還好室友不再.....................)

不過...這...這真的是害強了

----------


## racoon

太...太帥氣了!!!


真想動手做做看....  :Shocked:

----------


## 狐狸

....隔了一陣子..............


我現在還反應不過來...


我無言了.....好可怕呀!!


這....這太強了...............................

----------


## Wolfy

好讚!!!

完全沒有抵抗力. 被說服了~
而且那個龍真的好可愛阿XDDD
視覺的錯覺造成的震撼力好強!

(所以人很容易被眼睛迷惑是吧)

----------


## PandaTwo

看完只覺得超恐怖.....

別再相信什麼眼見為憑了.....
眼睛根本就都會騙你啊.........

----------

